# Some madarin dragonette pictures



## fkshiu (Apr 22, 2010)

Finally got around to taking a few of him. Hopefully, one of these days I'll catch one of him flaring his dorsal spike:


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Those fish are the reason I keep wanting a SW tank. Great fish and great shots!


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Calendar worthy pics ! Very nice indeed. Makes me want to get a REAL camera.

Stuart


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Those are some great shots for sure. Makes me want a SW tank as well. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Stoogie (Apr 9, 2011)

Beautiful fish! I've heard they can be a bit of work to keep, but yours looks very happy


----------



## mhlwang (May 11, 2011)

very nice colours.


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Those fish are the reason I keep wanting a SW tank. Great fish and great shots!


X2!!!! Very pretty fish


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

Stunning!!!
The colors really pop!


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Beautiful mandarin! Thanks for sharing pics. I have a male as well


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

just sold my mandarin over the weekend because I am shutting down a nano and already missing him.... Nice pics Franklin!


----------



## budahrox (Apr 21, 2010)

Great Pics!!
Cheers!!


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

whoop ass pics and fish right there


----------



## 240sx (Sep 4, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Those fish are the reason I keep wanting a SW tank. Great fish and great shots!





-N/A- said:


> X2!!!! Very pretty fish


X 3

awesome fish, keep the pics coming!


----------



## Luc (Mar 22, 2011)

Amazing. I agree seeing these makes me want a SW tank haha


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Stunning Color! 
Does she eat frozen food?


----------

